# new (to me) small drum sander Grizzly G0716



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

Got a steal on local craiglist*-*brought this for $200 !
Grizzly G0716 - 10" 1 HP Drum Sander*
The guy had very little use while he owned it so he was selling.
I read some of the pros and cons of this unit prior to pulling the*trigger.
One of the big negatives mentioned by more than a few reviews wasthe low table height of just 27".* 
I knew I was going to build a roll around cart for it and with 3 1/2" locking casters and a small drawer
underneath to hold sandpaper so I could easily raise it to the height of every other work surface in my garage of 36 1/2".**
I've already run a few test pieces through it and was pleased - so I can't wait to .
throw a little more at it soon..
.
































SPECS:
Motor: 1 HP, 110V, single-phase, 10.5A
Conveyor belt drive motor: 1/10 HP
Maximum sanding width: 9-1/2"
Maximum workpiece thickness: 3"
Minimum workpiece thickness: 1/4"
Drum speed: 2300 FPM
Drum size: 5-1/8" x 10"
Feed speed: 1–10 FPM
Dust port diameter: 4"
Approximate weight: 220 lbs.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Holy Hanna; you stole that!!! 
I don't like buying used tools but _that_ is a major score.
The guy that had it couldn't find a use for it? *shock!*


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Incidentally, Randy, you have a very nicely laid out shop.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Randy, what a buy. I looks identical the 10/20 Performax I had years ago. Fine little machines. I used the heck out of it, and never gave me any problems. You are going to use it on every project, it really adds another dimension to your wood working. Great for making cutting boards too. It was the reason I installed my first DC system. You have a nice shop set up too.
Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice buy and addition to a great looking shop. Look forward to your first project with it. They are handy.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

You got a good deal on that sander. The way you mounted it on the portable riser was a good idea, the less you have to bend over the better.

With the 1/10hp motor the power is a bit limited so take very light passes and it should do a great job for you. I did notice that there is an added brace over the open end of the drum that can be removed to use it open-ended, that is a plus because it helps keep the drum level in use, something the Performax and Jet did not have.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is awfully low without that riser. I bought the 16" one, not Grizzly but most likely made in the same factory as it is. I installed castors directly onto the legs and that put it higher than my benches which is okay. They save a lot of work but don't try running pine through it and D fir may not work either. Plugs the paper up in seconds. I paid $1100 for mine a year ago. I particularly use mine with boards that are prone to tear out going through my planer. Takes longer but with no risk.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice buy and the drawer to raise it higher is an excellent solution.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> You got a good deal on that sander. The way you mounted it on the portable riser was a good idea, the less you have to bend over the better.
> 
> With the 1/10hp motor the power is a bit limited so take very light passes and it should do a great job for you. I did notice that there is an added brace over the open end of the drum that can be removed to use it open-ended, that is a plus because it helps keep the drum level in use, something the Performax and Jet did not have.


Mike ,I think it is a 1hp motor, and I didn't notice the end brace,until you mentioned it. That is a good feature, and removable for wider boards. I did notice some slight spring in the outboard ends of my 16" Performaxes an the Supermax I have now. I have been thinking of making one and installing it, it shouldn't be hard to do.
Herb


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I wish I could find such a deal ! great score


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice find. I look and look and never find deals like that.


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

MEBCWD said:


> You got a good deal on that sander. The way you mounted it on the portable riser was a good idea, the less you have to bend over the better.
> 
> With the 1/10hp motor the power is a bit limited so take very light passes and it should do a great job for you. I did notice that there is an added brace over the open end of the drum that can be removed to use it open-ended, that is a plus because it helps keep the drum level in use, something the Performax and Jet did not have.


Thanks Mike - for the tip on not running pine thru it - I do a pine project or two every month - so good to know. 
PS - I really like your signature quote about using your brain!!!


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

roxanne562001 said:


> Nice find. I look and look and never find deals like that.


You can "save searches" on craigslist - so as soon as someone posts a particular thing I am looking for I 
get an email - in this case I saved a search for "drum sander" on our local CL. It took more than a year for
the right one to show up and I had to drive about 45 min to get it. I'm retired and have to pinch pennies and
I have purchased almost every tool in my shop via estate sales, CL and garage sales. I live west of Austin and
have driven to Houston, Dallas, San Antonio, Lubbock, Ft.Worth to get all my big tools - figured I saved a lot of money
over buying them new. Met quite a few good and interesting people - met one guy who makes a good little living selling
Owl boxes, Bat boxes and Wood duck boxes. I've met guitar makers and many other woodworking trades people.
I tried to stay away from buying anything overly used or near worn out and often times they have had other items for sale - clamps, jigs, bandsaw blades, router bits etc.
Happy hunting!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

dirt_dobber said:


> You can "save searches" on craigslist - so as soon as someone posts a particular thing I am looking for I
> get an email - in this case I saved a search for "drum sander" on our local CL. It took more than a year for
> the right one to show up and I had to drive about 45 min to get it. I'm retired and have to pinch pennies and
> I have purchased almost every tool in my shop via estate sales, CL and garage sales. I live west of Austin and
> ...


On the softer woods, I use the eraser stick after every pass and it cleans off the build up. Also In the past I have set aside belts for the pine and fir type woods that have a lot of resin in them and change them after I clean them with the eraser. It is a little hassle but it makes use of the belts longer. Usually I don't use any belt finer than 80g on the soft woods. then use the ROS with the finer grits.
HErb


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

That's a bargain Randy. I will always regret just missing an almost new Jet Jointer for $125. You never see that again. Jamesjj777746


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

Herb Stoops said:


> On the softer woods, I use the eraser stick after every pass and it cleans off the build up. Also In the past I have set aside belts for the pine and fir type woods that have a lot of resin in them and change them after I clean them with the eraser. It is a little hassle but it makes use of the belts longer. Usually I don't use any belt finer than 80g on the soft woods. then use the ROS with the finer grits.
> HErb


Thanks Herb! Just yesterday - The Wood Whisperer noted that he often doesn't change his belts on his machine and REGRETS it - says it is really not that difficult and would increase his efficiency in his projects. I'm sure after I change the belts a few times it will be easier.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> On the softer woods, I use the eraser stick after every pass and it cleans off the build up. Also In the past I have set aside belts for the pine and fir type woods that have a lot of resin in them and change them after I clean them with the eraser. It is a little hassle but it makes use of the belts longer. Usually I don't use any belt finer than 80g on the soft woods. then use the ROS with the finer grits.
> HErb


I've tried cleaning mine with the rubber stick cleaner and it didn't help. The pitch was baked on too hard.


----------



## jssussex (Jul 18, 2010)

great buy. good deals go fast. I had a old delta 19/38 with the fixed head and adjustable table. It worked ok but was always looking for one with the table stationary so I could line it up with all my other tables. finally one day I guy 50 miles from me posted one, I checked it out and it was a supermax 19/38 with the fold down wings and mobile base. He had bought it 4 years ago and found he rarely needed it. He needed some money so we struck a deal for $800 and I sold my delta for $300 ... net cost was $500 bucks. I would have kept the delta but I don't have space. Those deals are too rare to let slip away.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@Cherryville Chuck

I think pine is worse than fir. Don't tell anyone, but sometimes I turn on the sander and lift the hood and use the square end of a flat file to gently scrape the burned area off, then move the board over to miss that spot. I don't recommend doing that, and you didn't hear it from me.
Herb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Great buy! 

These stories about using Pine are just more reasons why I rarely use it, the biggest reason is that it triggers my allergies. But the few times I've run it through my drum sander I quickly followed with a board of Walnut and haven't had any issues. Of course, I don't know if the pitch or anything was on the belt, I just ran the Walnut through as an added step to make sure it was clean - seem to work ok for me.

David


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice addition to your shop, Randy. Looks like new.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@difalkner That is good to know, David, I will try that.
HErb


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Considering Grizzly gets $595 for a new you are officially a bandit. Great item for you.

Chuck


----------

